

Wildman at Bay: Inside Chris Taylor's fight to save Gas Powered Games - citizenparker
http://www.pcgamesn.com/indie/wildman-bay-inside-chris-taylors-fight-save-gas-powered-games

======
anigbrowl
This is a really heartbreaking story. I've never heard of this studio, nor do
I play these sorts of games but I feel just terrible for this guy.

 _There is a warning here. Kickstarter has proved that gamers, particularly
veteran PC gamers, are great at remembering the good old days and missing the
kinds of games we played back then. We are great at imagining how wonderful
those games would be if they were made today, and we’re great at helping those
legendary designers make a return. Watching Wildman adrift at $350,000 while
the lights go out at Gas Powered, it seems we’re less good at knowing when
something is in the process of being lost._

